

Bill Gates: Curing one deadly disease at a time [video] - mattygray
http://blog.bitmakerlabs.com/2013/05/20/bill-gates-curing-one-deadly-disease-at-a-time/

======
ekr
In case this doesn't get deleted, here's a Bill Gates quotation: "A few
billion people would have to die if we hadn't come up with fertilizer."

Not just in this case but he's confusing the cause and effect. The last
century's rise in human population, and any rise in general is caused by more
food and resources being available. There's always a balance.

On an unrelated note, I'm sure that his choices about spending his money are
better than those of many philantropists, but there is sure room for
improvement (education).

~~~
chr1
Full quote is "We couldn't feed" stops picking the word "A few billion people
would have to die if we hadn't come up with fertilizer."

>Not just in this case but he's confusing the cause and effect.

Why do you assume he doesn't understand a trivial thing? "wouldn't be able to
live" -> "would have to die" is an easy mistake to do while speaking

------
awjr
Why do this? Why have a page with nothing on but an embedded youtube video?
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=0...](http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=04TrT3VjzvU)

Somebody please explain to me what benefit this site gets from this?

~~~
gjm11
They get people linking to their page instead of the underlying YouTube video,
hence better pagerank.

They get people visiting their page instead of just YouTube, and some of them
reading other bits of their blog, hence more visibility for other stuff they
want people to read.

They get their brand associated with Bill Gates doing cool philanthropic
stuff.

The more difficult question is what benefit _Hacker News_ gets from a link
that goes there rather than to the underlying YouTube video. Actually, that's
not a difficult question either; the answer is "no benefit".

~~~
toki5
To be totally fair, I hadn't heard of Bits & Bytes before now, so that's a
little value I didn't have before. It's not quite accurate to say we get
_nothing_ out of linking to them instead of the youtube clip.

